# windows nt 3.51 setup won't boot



## XPUser1991 (Mar 5, 2010)

i have a motherboard which i got from a friend that has a Pentium 2 at 233MHz and 64 MB of ram, when i boot the floppies, it just hangs at the windows nt splash screen, why doesn't it boot?


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Does it boot off any other floppy? It's possible the floppies are corrupt if they are original. (If you want to save floppies, image them using Winimage then burn the images to CD. That way when floppies fail you can write new ones. This may not work with corrupt floppies.

A PII 233/64MB is fast enough for Win98 or NT 4 or a small Linux distro like Damn Small Linux, but if you must use or want to use NT 3.51, you can also install it by making a bootable CD on another computer (burn at slowest speed for best burn and if you can borrow a non-ancient IDE CD drive to plug into your 233 it would have an easier time reading it during install.

To boot a CD on such a fossil, we used Smart Boot Manager back in the day. I put it on a boot floppy for convenience:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/

Google for "How to make a bootable Windows NT 3.51 ISO" if you want to build one.

None of what you want to do is difficult, and doing it will be educational.


----------

